# Purple Moscow Guppies Arriving Today



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

I am very nervous this morning because I am getting my 2 trios of purple Moscow guppies. I purchased them from a very reputable Michigan breeder, so yes I spent a few extra dollars. Now I can only hope and pray that I don't lose them. Otherwise I may have to put my head thru a wall. Please wish me good luck. I would greatly appreciate it. I sincerely mean that.:-|


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

krabs...relax a bit..take it easy...you are going to be just fine..
i don't know how the seller is packing the fish but just try to make sure you take a few minutes to acclimate them to the temp difference...it only takes about 10-15 minutes..
if he used breather bags don't float them ; it will stop the gas exchange...
put a net over a container or bucket and dump the bag into the net....then put the fish in the tank.don't feed them for awhile..just watch them and see how they do...if they are ok just put a small pinch of food in for them and see how they eat...
the best of luck to you guy...


----------



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

My guppies arrived very lively. After about 15 min they were added to my two tanks and already eating a bit of flake. I crushed one flake. Didn't even need the whole flake lol. Doing a lot of exploring. My ammonia is slightly elevated about .25ppm but that s probably due to the bottom feeders and a bit of food. Not that they left any those little pigs. Will do a 50% water change this weekend. I can see how people overfeed. Even a pinch can be too much.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm....what the heck is a pinch.....is it less than a handful ? that's all i know how to feed my fish.....lol

glad to seethat they are doing well...


----------



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been paying close attention to my purple moscows. Bought them from Tim and Gary M. Very happy so far! 
Feeding them sure is a tricky thing. I try not to overfeed but even the tiniest amount can spread along the top of the water. Easy to understand when people get high ammonia readings. Doesn't take much to spoil the water!!! At this rate the fish food should last several generations :smile: 2oz of food goes a long way!
The color of my purples really improved after a half day in my tank. Initially the color was more dark gray. I suppose that is the result of being in the dark for two days in packaging.
As previously mentioned, my ammonia did go up a bit to .25ppm. I am hoping this is due to my fish and the food. Each 20 gal tank has the addition of three corydas (sp). They really swarm the bottom like little racecars.
I haven't checked my KH. I know I have hard water. Will probably have to change my ro/di filters. Haven't used them much but starting to show signs of age after sitting for a few years. But that with combination of tap water should keep KH steady. Not going to change anything there really.
My ph is about 8. A sky blue color. Not attempting to lower it. Just keep it same if possible. 
When fish arrived, temp was same as my tanks, so that was a good thing.
Now I hope that each day I my fish remain happy and alive!:console:


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Can you post some pictures of them?


----------



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

P.senegalus said:


> Can you post some pictures of them?


How do you post pics.


----------

